
Auto-Increment for DynamoDB IDs - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/05/18/cloud-autoincrement-counters.html?2014-20
======
edmoffo
How many requests per minute this server can handle? If I need to generate a
few hundred IDs per minute, will it work?

------
bibonix
Do you have Ruby SDK or I should use plain HTTP requests?

~~~
kunkelast
I see a github Python SDK repo, but it's empty. No Ruby also... only Java:
[https://github.com/sttc](https://github.com/sttc)

